# McMahon scissor snap group buy



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This was mentioned a while back. If there is interest I am going to put a group buy together. Cost last time was $45.00 for 100 for snaps and the swivel to go with it but that was 4 years ago so it will be some higher. We will need 10 or 15 people to commit to get this done as the min. order is 1000 pieces of each. If interested just post up and I will get a final cost this week.

*#150 snap and #150 swivel*


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Mike ,would we pay you, if so do you do paypal


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

don brinson said:


> Mike ,would we pay you, if so do you do paypal


Yes and yes or Postal MO


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

I would be interested if I can PayPal. When would this purchase take place. I'd want then by Easter.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Paypal will be an option. Delivery will depend on commitment and payments.

I should be able to take most any CC if meeting in person.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

I use them without the swivel. Would it be possible to buy just the McMahon snaps? If so, how much?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Oyster said:


> I use them without the swivel. Would it be possible to buy just the McMahon snaps? If so, how much?


That may be possible. I will be getting a price on them sometime this week.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm in with a check or $order


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> I'm in with a check or $order


Got it.....


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

off topic a bit, but any reason why these things are so expensive? buck a piece a most shops, even at the discount rate above almost 50cents a piece....ive always refused to buy em because of the price, its crazy...i like to use em, but no way with a sinker being two bucks, and a 100 packs of gamis around 65 am i gonna spend that much money on the sinker snap ...drummin is expensive enough as it is..anyone ever got a munufacturer to answer why the $$?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

chris storrs said:


> off topic a bit, but any reason why these things are so expensive? buck a piece a most shops, even at the discount rate above almost 50cents a piece....ive always refused to buy em because of the price, its crazy...i like to use em, but no way with a sinker being two bucks, and a 100 packs of gamis around 65 am i gonna spend that much money on the sinker snap ...drummin is expensive enough as it is..anyone ever got a munufacturer to answer why the $$?


Really have no idea. At one time they got really hard to find and still are to a point. I don't mind the cost because it's a great sinker slide. I have seen them at $1.99 in some shops.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

If my memory serves me right, Christmas before last was at rdt and I bought several dozen of just the scissors piece, think they were a dime apiece. Then I just put whatever swivel I liked on em. They were not bagged, pick and choose boxes.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> off topic a bit, but any reason why these things are so expensive? buck a piece a most shops, even at the discount rate above almost 50cents a piece....ive always refused to buy em because of the price, its crazy...i like to use em, but no way with a sinker being two bucks, and a 100 packs of gamis around 65 am i gonna spend that much money on the sinker snap ...drummin is expensive enough as it is..anyone ever got a munufacturer to answer why the $$?


I spoke with a manufacturer that produces smaller sizes (20#, 40#, 60#) that sell for 100 for $10.00 to see if they can make a larger size for a similar price. He said he is checking with the factory and will get back to me. I think if the price were to come down a lot more people would be using them and that would probably keep the price down.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

My advise would be stay away from the inexpensive ones. Years ago I bought a big bag for a good price that were worthless. They were nearly impossible to open especially with cold fingers. The Rosco snaps are the only ones I will use now.

John


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

jlentz said:


> My advise would be stay away from the inexpensive ones. Years ago I bought a big bag for a good price that were worthless. They were nearly impossible to open especially with cold fingers. The Rosco snaps are the only ones I will use now.
> 
> John


I used McHahon snaps for years but learned to hate'em. I was tired of the fighting to get them open, especially when sandy, and they were expensive. Been using the Rosco Coastlocks ever since... I can get 100 for $30.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fishingeek said:


> I used McHahon snaps for years but learned to hate'em. I was tired of the fighting to get them open, especially when sandy, and they were expensive. Been using the Rosco Coastlocks ever since... I can get 100 for $30.


Never had a problem here. Push on and pull off....J is right about the cheap ones. They will not spring back into shape, they bend and stay bent.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

If you will take my check, I am in.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

narfpoit said:


> I spoke with a manufacturer that produces smaller sizes (20#, 40#, 60#) that sell for 100 for $10.00 to see if they can make a larger size for a similar price. He said he is checking with the factory and will get back to me. I think if the price were to come down a lot more people would be using them and that would probably keep the price down.


id definately use em if the price could compete with the sea striker silver colored snaps or black "quick clips"...both dont tangle badly, and both are cheap as heck, mcmahons are better, but losing a 60 cent hook, two 150 lb roscos, and a 2 dollar sinker is bad enough, i cant spend another 50cents to a dollar or more per shark haha, theres been days where ive been through 10 or more rigs/sinkers in a matter of hours, it adds up quick lol...
sorry for rant


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Mike I'm interested just let me know when and how, he!! I'll even send good old american currency


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Catch This said:


> If you will take my check, I am in.





jay b said:


> Mike I'm interested just let me know when and how, he!! I'll even send good old american currency


Got y'all down. I will let everyone know...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yall spend to much on drum fishin Pack of 12/0 mustads, the special ones designed for the marlin guys, and some 150lb rosco swivels+weight and just use walmart snaps


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If there's no minimum I'm in for 50, and if you'll take cash/MO.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Cabela's has them for $35.99 for 12 of the size 4's.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> If there's no minimum I'm in for 50, and if you'll take cash/MO.


Got it

Trying to hold at a 100 of each but I can most likely do a 50 order, someone else may just want 50. Snaps and swivels right?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> Got it
> 
> Trying to hold at a 100 of each but I can most likely do a 50 order, someone else may just want 50. Snaps and swivels right?


Yes, both snaps and swivels.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thru my great powers of persuasion I got us a better deal than last time.......

*Final cost per 100 is $40.00 shipped*


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Are you going through Merrick Tackle? I will take 200 or 250 if someone only wants 50. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

savfish said:


> Are you going through Merrick Tackle? I will take 200 or 250 if someone only wants 50. Thanks for putting this together.


Nope, straight from manufacture. Thus the 1000 piece of each min. I can do you 200 or 250, you call it.


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

250 thanks alot


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

savfish said:


> 250 thanks alot



The "MAN" is down for 250


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> The "MAN" is down for 250


Match me up for the spare 50 for sure.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> Match me up for the spare 50 for sure.


Had you down for 50, you want 50 more?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> Had you down for 50, you want 50 more?


No, I just want 50, it'll make 300 with his 250 if you wanted to keep the order in multiples of 100.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Got it......


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Cool beans


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I'll go in for 50 if you have another partial order. Somebody's husband is surely going to kill me before I could use up a full hundred. Paypal still acceptable?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

yerbyray said:


> I'll go in for 50 if you have another partial order. Somebody's husband is surely going to kill me before I could use up a full hundred. Paypal still acceptable?


Got it, down for 50. Paypal is fine.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Put me down for 100, snaps and barrel swivels. PM me an address to send money. Thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mike,the dern things can be a problem to get open,at least for me... 

BUT,at 40smackers for 100 WITH swivels,I'M IN!! 

Pm me your addie...


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Is there a discount for being the man? Let me know how you want to be payed and where to send it. Thanks again


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Greetings! I'm new here but I'd like to join in this group buy for 50, please.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Oyster said:


> Put me down for 100, snaps and barrel swivels. PM me an address to send money. Thanks.


Had you down for 100 snaps ONLY. Just to be clear....you want 100 of each now, right?


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Mike if you still need to sell some I'll take Fifty.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Well we have our minimum order has been reached plus a few more. I think I have everyone on the list and will be sending out PM's to all that have said they wanted in. If you do not get a PM from me today shoot one to me. I am not making any profit at all on these so I will place the order when all money in in.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fishnuttz said:


> Mike if you still need to sell some I'll take Fifty.


I think I can get you in. 50 of each right?


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes Both. Thank you


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

Mike

If I am not too late I will take 50. 

Thanks

philos


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

philos said:


> Mike
> 
> If I am not too late I will take 50.
> 
> ...


Let me see what I can do. I will PM you and let you know.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

AbuMike said:


> Had you down for 100 snaps ONLY. Just to be clear....you want 100 of each now, right?


Right


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Oyster said:


> Right


got it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

All done for now, please close this up.


----------

